# Anregungen fürs Zaskar LE !?



## Deleted61137 (18. September 2006)

Hallo ! 

Ihr könnt mir sicherlich behilflich sein!
Hab mir einen Zaskar LE Rahmen zugelegt und brauche nun einige neue Teile ! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=117292&stc=1&d=1158587780



Spinergy Rev-X-Roks , Deore XT M-739 Schaltung und Bremsen , Rock Shox Indy XC   bleiben dran ! 

Geändert werden sollen hauptsächlich Steuersatz / Vorbau / Lenker (dachte so an Race Face Deus XC) ! 

Seht euch einfach das Pic an und sagt was man dran machen könnte aber bedenkt das es kein Kunstwerk oder so werden soll !


----------



## kingmoe (18. September 2006)

Ich fände an dem Rad einen alten Kore-Vorbau oder auch einen Roox Danny Stem passend. Letzteren gibt es ja in weiß, wäre eine schöne Ergänzung zum Farbschema der Gabel. Beides oft bei ebay günstig zu haben.

Bei den Steuersätzen sind heute ja schon günstigere wie der FSA Pig absolut ausreichend und optisch nehmen sie sich auch nicht viel. Ansonsten gilt da immer "King is King" - aber King ist auch happig...

Deine Lenkerwahl finde ich ganz OK, da wäre mir persönlich wichtig, ob er matt oder glänzend ist und wie er zu Rahmen und anderen schwarzen Teilen passt - aber es soll ja kein Kunstwerk werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (18. September 2006)

An Kore 3D in 100mm hatte ich auch schon gedacht aber weiÃ geht nicht weil die Gabel beige ist ! Entweder schwarz passend zum Rahmen oder in silber passend zur Gabelkrone !?

Ja so ein Chris King wÃ¤r mir schon lieb aber ca.140â¬ ist mir da doch zuviel ! FSA Pig mÃ¼sste ich mir nochmal anschauen !

Lenker ist matt aber etwas heller als der Rahmen ! Naja mal schaun...vielleicht lass ich den dran !


....Yeti Hardcore Lock-On Griffe und irgendwann ein Flite Sattel kommen noch !


----------



## Deleted61137 (26. September 2006)

Was haltet ihr von dem Tioga ACC-1 Steuersatz ? 

-> http://www.doublexstore.de/product_info.php?products_id=3541&refer=Froogle <-


----------



## Kint (26. September 2006)

klingt doch gut...


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Oktober 2006)

Weiss hier vielleicht einer wo ich solche Spacer her bekomme ? Sind für einen Shimano Carbon Booster !


----------



## cleiende (16. Oktober 2006)

Notlösung falls Du die Schrauben nicht bekommst:
6er Alurohr aus dem Baumarkt / passende Unterlegscheiben (für M5) mit etwas grösserem Aussendurchmesser (damit das Carbon nicht versehentlich eingedrückt wird) / M5 Schrauben, ca. 10mm länger als bei Bremsen mitgeliefert.
Rohrstücke passend absägen, alles passend auffädeln, leichtes Loctite nicht vergessen - gut ist es. Hält bei mir seit knapp 14 Jahren.


----------



## Deleted61137 (16. Oktober 2006)

Danke für den schnellen Tip...das werd ich mal probieren !!  Hast du eventuell auch ein Pic davon ?


----------



## cleiende (22. Oktober 2006)

et voilá!

Ich hatte noch die passenden Spacer zum Booster...aber null Problemo:
Dünnes Alurohr welches über die Schraube und durch den Booster passt passend ablängen, vor und hinter dem Booster ne U-Scheibe (in VA!).
War vorher meine Lösung, aber in der Prä-Digi Zeit.


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2006)

warum denn diese ? 

Yeti Hardcore Lock-On Griffe 


  gibt doch momentan auch welche von gt ?

http://cgi.ebay.com/GT-Lock-on-Grip...6QQihZ015QQcategoryZ56194QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2006)

@cleiende : Danke fÃ¼r deine MÃ¼he aber ich hab vor einigen tagen schon heraus gefunden das es die Spacer noch bei Shimano zu ordern gibt und sie mir da gleich vom HÃ¤ndler in der NÃ¤he bestellen lassen !

@Kint : Die hab ich schon vor langem gesehen aber da ich oder auch keiner meiner Freunde eine Kreditkarte besitzt wÃ¼rde mich das neben Kauf- und Versandpreis nochmal 22â¬ an BankgebÃ¼hren kosten !......Die Yeti Hardcore hab ich mir nun besorgt allerdings nicht die Lock-On Version !


Das Bike sollte demnÃ¤chst auch fertig sein wenn ich etwas Zeit (und Lust) hab...dann mach ich mal paar neue Fotos davon !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. November 2006)

Soo..fahrbereit ist es schonmal !


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2006)

Hab da mal ne Frage!? Gibt es spezielle Tacho-Magneten für solche Felgen/Speichen ?  Hab da grad einfach den normalen zum in die Speiche klicken einfach so mit Tesa fest gemacht aber das ist unschön wie man sicher sehen kann !


----------



## Kint (2. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage!? Gibt es spezielle Tacho-Magneten für solche Felgen/Speichen ?  Hab da grad einfach den normalen zum in die Speiche klicken einfach so mit Tesa fest gemacht aber das ist unschön wie man sicher sehen kann !



ja gibts. mit klebepad. google doch mal - ist ja auch nicht unerheblich davon abhängig was fürn tacho du verwendest....


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2006)

Also gesucht hatte ich schon aber da kam meistens der Tune Magnet für "normale" Speichen bei raus ! Klebepad ist mal ne Idee...meinst du das hält auf dem Carbon und vor allem krieg ich das wieder ab ohne die Speiche zu beschädigen ??   Tacho ist ein gaaanz alter Sigma Sport BC1100 von 1994 !


----------



## Deleted61137 (2. November 2006)

Sorry das ich so oft hinter einander poste aber hier stört es sicher auch keinen !   

Gibt es noch tips für Reifen die zu den Felgen passen ? Sollten für leichtes Gelände und Straße tauglich sein und eine Breite von 1.95 - 2.00 haben !


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. November 2006)

Blackwall Reifen sehen meiner Meinung nach besser aus als die Skinwall Reifen, die Du momentan drauf hast. IRC Mythos vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (3. November 2006)

Das stimmt allerdings ! An die IRC Mythos XC 1.95 hatte ich auch schon gedacht oder die Maxxis Larsen TT 2.00 !??


----------



## versus (3. November 2006)

mein tipp sind immer mal wieder contis explorer.
zwar 2,1 ", bauen dafür aber recht schmal !
gibts glaube ich auch in 1,9.

weitere anregungen, obwohl du ja ausdrücklich gesagt hast, dass du es lassen willst:
finde die indy zwar sehr schön, aber vielleicht würde ich doch konsequenterweise sowohl eine schwarze gabel, als auch kurbel verbauen


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. November 2006)

Conti Explorer hab ich mir grad angesehen...sieht auch gut aus aber leider nicht kleiner als 2.1 gefunden!
Eine schwarze Gabel würde sicher viel besser aussehen (hatte auch schon an eine '98er SID gedacht) aber da ich damit eh nix wildes fahre brauchts auch keine wirklich federnde Gabel !
Als Kurbel hatte ich mir die 5-Arm Version der FC-M739 wo das grosse KB schwarz ist vorgestellt aber die ist irgendwie sehr selten mal im Angebot...naja aber da ich ja auch einige andere silberne Teile dran hab ist das nicht ganz so schlimm !


Einige Änderungen folgen noch wie z.B.: Satteklemme , Lenker + Griffe , Pedale !  


Paar Tips noch zu Flaschenhalter(n)? Welche ? Schwarz oder Silber ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (4. November 2006)

Was meint ihr zu Beigen Reifen?


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also gesucht hatte ich schon aber da kam meistens der Tune Magnet für "normale" Speichen bei raus ! Klebepad ist mal ne Idee...meinst du das hält auf dem Carbon und vor allem krieg ich das wieder ab ohne die Speiche zu beschädigen ??   Tacho ist ein gaaanz alter Sigma Sport BC1100 von 1994 !



verstehst mich nicht. es gibt originale tachosensoren zum aufkleben auf solche speichendesigns. mit klebepad.  ich geh schwer davon aus dass du die auch wieder abbekommst ohne die struktur zu beschädigen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. November 2006)

Ach so meinst du das ! Ich hab bei Klebepads an die Teile aus dem Baumarkt gedacht..da gibt es ja solche kleinen runden oder auch eckigen Pads zum aufkleben! Beschädigen will ich die Felge auch nicht wegen so nem Magneten...da muss es doch was anderes geben!


----------



## Kint (6. November 2006)

ja dann nimm doch die. die felge wird schon nicht zerbröseln nur weil du da nen aufkleber draumachst.

und im übrigen bist du wohl nicht der erste der das problem hat - wie gesagt gugel sagt das hier:

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?p=68134
http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/archive/index.php/t-3887.html
http://cgi.ebay.at/3g-Tube-Super-Se...itemZ6018773258QQcategoryZ83849QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

@Kint : Danke für deine Mühe!!!  

Da ich ja wohl nicht der einzige bin der seinen magneten nicht ordentlich an die felge bekommt werd ich wahrscheinlich erstmal so ein pad zurecht schneiden und schauen ob und wie lange es hält..ansonsten nehm ich halt schwarzes klebeband!


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

das ist keine mühe und genau das wollte ich zum ausruck bringen.....


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

@Kint : Ziel erreicht! 

Weiss einer wo ich Decals für das '96er modell her bekomme ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> @Kint : Ziel erreicht!
> 
> Weiss einer wo ich Decals für das '96er modell her bekomme ?



offensichtlich nicht....  bei ebay. hast du wahrsch einlich die größte auswahl an gt decals. gt epple führt sie nicht.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

Die von eBay sehen etwas anders aus als die Decals von meinem andern '96er ! Von mir aus können die ja auch nachgemacht sein aber sollten schon Original look haben ! Ab und an gibt es ja welche fürs Zaskar LE (mein 16" soll ja eins sein) aber die sind glaub ich für die älteren Modelle !


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

so, die sehn anders aus. diese hier ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-Zaskar-L...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das ist auf jeden fall der schriftzug fürs 96er zaskar le und den verkäufer kann ich auch empfehlen. ob die farben stimmen kann ich dir nicht sagen aber bei ballburnished waren die blau mit gelber outline, bei den eloxierten schwarz mit weisser outline, bzw rot mit gelber outline. die pasende farbe wirst du wohl nur hinbekommen ( an dein zaskar) wenn du dir den satz kaufst, ihn scannst, die farben änderst und reproduzieren lässt. oder du suchst weiter bei ebay und hier im forum, aber die richtige farbe zu nem originaldecal ist halt selten und hat auch hier meines wissens nach noch keiner reproduziert, gt verkauft sie auch nicht mehr, ich würde zumindest die option mit denen von ebay wählen. ich.


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

Die von ebay.com sehen genauso aus wie das Zaskar LE Deacal Set von ebay.de ! 

Um die Farbe gehts mir nicht so ( will die in weiß/schwarz damit es zum bike passt) sondern mehr um den Schriftzug! Ich mach mal ein Pic vom gesuchten Decaldesign rein!


----------



## Kint (7. November 2006)

das sind keine 96er decals mein freund....  das dürfte 97 sein, oder ich fall um. heisst dein le bewegt sich im tarnkleid umher....!


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

Das sind ganz sicher '96er Decals ! Rahmen hab ich zwar 1998 (NEU) gekauft aber es ist laut Rahmennummer (0196xxxx) ein 1996er oder willst du sagen das der Rahmen '96 geschweisst und '97 beklebt wurde !?? Das auf dem Foto ist auch kein Zaskar LE sondern das andere (schwarze) soll angeblich eins sein und ob da jetzt Zaskar oder Zaskar LE draufsteht ist mir eigentlich egal ! Wie man eventuell erkennen kann ist bei diesen Decals z.B.: der Strich vom G schlanker als bei den ebay Teilen und es ist auch 3-/ und nicht 2-farbig !....und wenn man die nicht original oder nachgemacht bekommen kann dann nehm ich lieber keine und lass es "nackt" !


.......ach ja Kint...nicht den Kopf stossen beim umfallen !


----------



## GT-Man (7. November 2006)

Sind laut Katalog 97er Decals. Bei den 96ern waren die Typenbezeichnungen noch in "Schreibschrift". Auch unter www.mtb-kataloge.de .


----------



## Deleted61137 (7. November 2006)

Laut Katalog mag das ja auch so sein aber das ändert ja nichts daran das die Original auf meinem damals neuen '96er waren und noch sind ! Macht für mich auch ehrlich gesagt keinen Sinn einen Rahmen im Januar 1996 zu schweissen um dann 1 jahr später Decals drauf zu machen und es dann 1998 zu verkaufen ! Naja wie auch immer wenn ihr wisst wo ich Decals aus dem 1997er Katalog her bekomme wäre ich sehr dankbar !


----------



## GT-Man (8. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Naja wie auch immer wenn ihr wisst wo ich Decals aus dem 1997er Katalog her bekomme wäre ich sehr dankbar !



Felnzo hat immer welche auf Lager:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTB-GT-ZASKAR-d...oryZ7295QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Na das ist doch mal ein Link !!   Weisst du vielleicht auch wie das mit dem bezahlen aussieht...hab nÃ¤mlich keine Kreditkarte und da kommen wohl noch BankgebÃ¼hren drauf bei einer Ãberweisung (hatte ich mal nach UK wo ich es nicht wusste und zack waren 20â¬ weg) !?.....und was ist mit dem Zoll ?


----------



## cleiende (8. November 2006)

Tja, ich weiss auch nicht ob PayPal ohne Kreditkarte funktioniert, aber da kannst Du Dich ja einlesen.
Felnzo ist i.O., Zoll zahlst Du bei dem Warenwert nicht (war jedenfalls bei meinem Decalsatz so).


----------



## Janikulus (8. November 2006)

jupp paypal geht auch ohne Kreditkarte, nur mit Girokonto! Man muss sich anmelden, dann wird das Konto überprüft und los geht's!
Den Felnzo kann ich auch nur empfehlen, ich habe bei ihm schon diverse Decals gekauft, u.a. auch ein Zaskar LE in blau-gelb! Versand geht schnell und wie gesagt verzollen muss man nichts.
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Also wenn ich per Pay-Pal bezahle gibt es keine weiteren Kosten/Gebühren !?  Ich kann also schöne GT Sachen von eBay.com erwerben die es hier nicht gibt und bezahle dann (per pay-pal) auch nur den Warenwert + Versand und sonst nichts weiter !??


----------



## Davidbelize (8. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Also wenn ich per Pay-Pal bezahle gibt es keine weiteren Kosten/Gebühren !?  Ich kann also schöne GT Sachen von eBay.com erwerben die es hier nicht gibt und bezahle dann (per pay-pal) auch nur den Warenwert + Versand und sonst nichts weiter !??





JEPP......................


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Sehr erfreulich ! Da werd ich mich in nächster Zeit mal etwas bei eBay.com rumtreiben und nach GT Kleinigkeiten ausschau halten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Hab den felnzo mal nach weißen Decals gefragt und er hat zwar welche......hab mal ein´pic vom LTS-Biker aus dem Fotoalbum genommen weil es genau diese sind...aber ich weiss nicht so recht ob die auf nem schwarzen auch noch gut aussehen würden ! Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## kingmoe (8. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Hab den felnzo mal nach weißen Decals gefragt und er hat zwar welche......hab mal ein´pic vom LTS-Biker aus dem Fotoalbum genommen weil es genau diese sind...aber ich weiss nicht so recht ob die auf nem schwarzen auch noch gut aussehen würden ! Was meint ihr dazu ?



Wenn die mit der blau-weiß-roten Banderole sind und das weiß in der Banderole wirklich weiß gefüllt ist (also nicht einfach farblos, weil der Rahmen eh weiß war), dann sieht das bestimmt gut aus - und du könntest mir einen Satz mitbestellen (gegen Portobeteiligung natürlich).


----------



## Kint (8. November 2006)

wollt ihr mich verarschen ?  du suchst decals für deine alubüchse, made by gt. die rahmennummer sagt dir dass es ein 96er ist, - nach diesen decals hast du gesucht und sogar welche als antwort gepostet bekommen, das sind jedoch nicht die die du suchst, weil du nämlich die "original decals suchst" sodann stellst du ein foto rein, bei dem es sich um 97er decals handelt, suchst diese vermeintlichen original decals und bekommst sie gepostet vom gleichen bereits genannten verkäufer, nur um dann der welt zu erklären dass dies ganz sicher 96er decals sind und sowohl die kataloge und auch diverse forumsmitglieder sich irren 

dann und jetzt wirds lustig - nachdem du dich so nett bedankt hast, bringst du die einzig mögliche erklärung aufs tapet (33) nur um sie zwei posts später selbst für sinnlos zu erklären... (35)

jetzt stellst du deine ignoranz unter beweis indem du erklärst es ist egal obs ein le ist oder nicht... schön, le sagt in dem fall nur aus obs original schwarz war und du eigentlich sogar die original als erstes von mir geposteten decals benötigst  oder ob es nachträglich schwarz beschichtet wurde. 
damit würde sich im übrigen auch klären wie weit dein händler dich beim kauf 98 beschissen hatt - bzw wie weit du dich hast über den tisch ziehen lassen.  
siehe auch hier:
über sufu zu finden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130162

offensichtlich bist du wirklich nicht gewi*** genug die suchfunktion oder auch nur links zu nutzen. 
-kaufbeleg, dass es ein 98er ist, das decalset dass es ein 97er ist. ramennummer dass es ein 96er ist, nicht genug nun willst du 1999er decals drauf pappen.

in verbindung mit dieser aussage:


GT-Musa schrieb:


> ....und wenn man die nicht original oder nachgemacht bekommen kann dann nehm ich lieber keine und lass es "nackt" !
> 
> 
> .......ach ja Kint...nicht den Kopf stossen beim umfallen !



kann ich dich nicht mehr ernst nehmen, bedanke mich für das entertainement  und verbleibe mit -nein ich falle nicht um, aber steck deine büchse in die schrottpresse es ist mir egal.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Bleib mal ruhig Kint !



> wollt ihr mich verarschen ?



Nein!



> du suchst decals für deine alubüchse



Ja!



> weil du nämlich die "original decals suchst"



Original LOOK sollten sie haben..Original gibt es die wohl nicht mehr(?) !



> sodann stellst du ein foto rein, bei dem es sich um 97er decals handelt,



Wenn ihr alle darauf besteht das auf meinem '96er Zaskar halt die '97er Decals kleben dann soll es von mir aus auch so sein! Ist für mich keine weitere Diskussion wert!



> suchst diese vermeintlichen original decals und bekommst sie gepostet vom gleichen bereits genannten verkäufer, nur um dann der welt zu erklären dass dies ganz sicher 96er decals sind und sowohl die kataloge und auch diverse forumsmitglieder sich irren



Das gepostete Pic mit den Rot/Gelb/Schwarzen Decals (meinste das?) ist von meinem '96er Zaskar !



> dann und jetzt wirds lustig - nachdem du dich so nett bedankt hast, bringst du die einzig mögliche erklärung aufs tapet (33) nur um sie zwei posts später selbst für sinnlos zu erklären... (35)



versteh ich grad nicht was du meinst !



> jetzt stellst du deine ignoranz unter beweis indem du erklärst es ist egal obs ein le ist oder nicht... schön, le sagt in dem fall nur aus obs original schwarz war und du eigentlich sogar die original als erstes von mir geposteten decals benötigst oder ob es nachträglich schwarz beschichtet wurde.



Es ist auch egal weil ich selber keinen beweis dafür habe das es ein LE ist und auch keinen unterschied zum nicht-LE sehe ! Es wurde mir als ein Zaskar LE verkauft (wobei es mir auch garnicht ums LE ging sondern nur um den Rahmen) und es soll vor 2 Jahren schwarz lackiert worden sein(also nicht die originalfarbe) !



> damit würde sich im übrigen auch klären wie weit dein händler dich beim kauf 98 beschissen hatt - bzw wie weit du dich hast über den tisch ziehen lassen.



1998 hab ich mein Ball Burnished Zaskar vom Händler gekauft nicht das schwarze !



> kaufbeleg, dass es ein 98er ist, das decalset dass es ein 97er ist. ramennummer dass es ein 96er ist, nicht genug nun willst du 1999er decals drauf pappen.



Kaufbeleg über ein 1998 gekauftes 1996er Zaskar ! Decalset LAUT KATALOG 1997 ! 1999 decals im '97erKatalog stil (ausser die streifen) weil es wohl die einzigen in weiß und dem schriftzug sind wie ich sie suche !


----------



## Kint (8. November 2006)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> ....!


 eben. und in dem speziellen fall würde mich doch tatsächlich noch interessieren welche rahmennummer dein schwarzes hat bevor es zu meiner nächsten büchse recyclet wird.... gibts eigentlich schon dosen mit carbon einlage ?


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

> und in dem speziellen fall würde mich doch tatsächlich noch interessieren welche rahmennummer dein schwarzes hat



1196xxxx

..und nun?


----------



## versus (8. November 2006)

ich check hier ja langsam gar nix mehr...
von mir dazu nur so viel:
bei einem nachträglich schwarz angesoßten rahmen erledigt sich doch jegliches geschiss um die authentizität der decals! 
meine meinung!


----------



## Kint (8. November 2006)

wenn es lackiert nicht gepulvert ist, weisst du zumindest, dass es kein le und wahrscheinlich mit den 96 er decals richtig ausgestattet ist, denn 97 gab es ein gepulvertes schwarzes zaskar. aber du willst ja eh 99er kleber.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. November 2006)

Der vorbesitzer (auch jemand aus diesem Forum wie ich später herausfand) hat es vor 2 jahren schwarz lackieren lassen und als er den erworben hatte soll er dunkelgrün gewesen sein ! Macht das nen unterschied ob ich da jetzt LE oder nicht-LE decals dranklebe..soweit ich weiss war es bei dem jahrgang ja so das es da nur um die ausstattung ging und später gab es dann die CNC merkmale oder irre ich mich da !??...und damit diese decal frage nicht weiter ausser kontrolle gerät....Ich suche solche Decals wie die auf meinem Ball Burnished Zaskar nur in der farbe weiß und die gibt es wohl nicht oder es macht sie auch keiner nach also würde ich den kompromiss eingehen die '99er decals zu nehmen da sie bis auf die blau/weiß/roten streifen genau das sind was ich suche...ausser es weiss jemand wo ich solche decals wie auf meinem BB Zaskar in weiß bekomme !


----------



## Kint (9. November 2006)

das lässt das thema doch intressant werden. also kein originallack. 96 gabs wohl keinen unterschied zwischen le und nicht le. dunkelgrün als farbe kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, 96 findet sich im sport import katalog recht wenig, 97 gabs sowas auch nicht....verwirrt verbleibe ich-... 

achja in weiss gabs die decals wohl nur bei der 99er variaNTE::::


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (9. November 2006)

achso eins noch - habe gerade bei felnzo gekauft, wer sich dranhängen will und noch nicht gekauft hat sagt bescheid. gruß sven.


----------



## Deleted61137 (9. November 2006)

Hier mal ein pic von den decals.....hab ich vom felnzo bekommen !


----------



## GT-Man (10. November 2006)

Na, da wird sich felnzo bestimmt über ne Menge Bestellungen freuen.  Warum wurde eigentlich der Sammelbestellungs-Thread gesperrt??

Handelt sich doch dabei eh nur um Retro-Sachen der Vorpleitezeit.   Oder soll man damit schon ins Classic-Forum, wo hingegen alles getauscht und verkauft werden darf??? 

Wir bräuchten mal einen GT-Basar (für Vorpleite-GTs), wäre aber warscheinlich zu aufwändig, naja.


----------



## Deleted61137 (31. März 2007)

Den Thread hatte Ich ja fast schon vergessen! Also der Winter ist sozusagen vorbei und das Bike ist auch zu 95% fertig!   Brake Booster Schrauben über Paul Lange besorgt,Lager vom Spinergy Hinterrad erneuern lassen,Deore XT 5-Arm Kurbel und nen Syncros Vorbau in 120mm Länge ersteigert,GT Sattelstütze (Danke an Tofu) übers Forum bekommen und nen Flite Sattel draufgesetzt!Bei den Reifen hab Ich mich für die Panaracer DART/SMOKE II entschieden!    Was noch fehlt sind die XT Pedale (liegen hier..müssen nur dran),Ringle Flaschenhalter (schwarz oder silber ??) und irgendwann ne schwarze Rock Shox SID !





.......und was meint Ihr so dazu ?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (31. März 2007)

(Sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack, doch bis auf den lenker gefällt es mir;-)


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. April 2007)

> und irgendwann ne schwarze Rock Shox SID !



...oder ne Judy XC !  Ach und Decals sollten natürlich auch mal drauf aber in welcher Farbe und Variante!??


----------

